# I can't find "creamed honey" in town



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

quick google search says Bradshaws's spun honey is the same thing the container says " spreads like butter" 


https://www.instacart.com/whole-foods/products/4715-bradshaw-s-spun-premium-honey-12-oz


----------



## Bigfish (Apr 30, 2013)

I see that but is it the same thing as creamed honey?


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

How about a local organic store? You have the "Natural Grocery" outlet nearby.

EL CERRITO STORE
10367 San Pablo Ave

there's Williams in Richmond too

check out your Farmer's Market there in El Cerrito

From my limited experience with spun honey, white and creamed they are the same.


----------



## Bigfish (Apr 30, 2013)

I go to the Natural Grocery almost everyday. That's where I see the "white honey" but "Creamed".
I have not gone to Williams yet. Good call!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Bigfish said:


> I see that but is it the same thing as creamed honey?


Here ya go http://bfy.tw/7tXN


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

checkout betterbee, they have a cream honey kit that you make your own seed, or look up the dyce cream honey recipe.


----------



## ggleavitt (Feb 12, 2014)

Trader Joe's- El Cerrito Plaza, 225 El Cerrito Plaza, El Cerrito, CA 94530. If for some reason they do not have in the store, they should be able to order it for you.


----------



## bjamesvw (Apr 17, 2014)

I purchased my seed from Whole Foods. They called it "raw honey".


----------



## Dave S (Jan 19, 2013)

Creamed, spun, wipped - all "creamed honey" their are more names used, can't think of them right now - raw honey is crystalized honey (proving it's raw) if it's butter smooth use it if not get something else.
Dave


----------

